# Leicestershire Rothley thurcaston



## Brad Pitts (25 Jun 2013)

I'm new to the site and just started road cycling am reasonably fit can anyone advise on cycle buddies or good local clubs, I'm no Bradley wiggins but at the same time I've removed my stabilisers thanks brad


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (26 Jun 2013)

Welcome to the forum! Sorry I can't help.


----------



## Vikeonabike (26 Jun 2013)

Leicester Forest, Leicester Road Club, Coalville Wheelers, Ratae Road Club... Plenty around there and some Great routes near you too


----------



## Brad Pitts (26 Jun 2013)

Vikeonabike any hints on which one ! Normal people would be good !


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Jun 2013)

@Reece is a member of Leicester Forest, drop him a PM, sure he will be happy to give you some details, pretty sure they have an all speeds welcome ride on a weekend, they ride Desford way I think so you will get a good warm up ride to the meets


----------



## TheSpence (27 Jul 2013)

I am looking for a club also, in Leicestershire - still a bit nervous/wimpy to fully look into it!

But if you ever fancy going on a ride sometime, give me a shout; I am only in South Wigston.


----------



## Vikeonabike (30 Jul 2013)

Vikeonabike said:


> Leicester Forest, Leicester Road Club, Coalville Wheelers, Ratae Road Club... Plenty around there and some Great routes near you too


Try riding with all of them and then you decide which one suits you best! They are all pretty local. Might be that one of the clubs does most of it's riding closer to you than the others!


----------



## A Badger (10 Jan 2014)

Brad Pitts said:


> I'm new to the site and just started road cycling am reasonably fit can anyone advise on cycle buddies or good local clubs, I'm no Bradley wiggins but at the same time I've removed my stabilisers thanks brad



Hi Brad, I know your post is pretty old!! did you find a club? I live in Mountsorrel! Cheers...


----------



## A Badger (15 Feb 2014)

TheSpence said:


> I am looking for a club also, in Leicestershire - still a bit nervous/wimpy to fully look into it!
> 
> But if you ever fancy going on a ride sometime, give me a shout; I am only in South Wigston.


Hi there, I live in Rothley if you fancy a ride, we sound about the same fitness level!! Send a reply and we can arrange something.. Cheers.


----------

